# Erskine Snowblower



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just got a 2400X hi flo snowblower and was wondering if anyone else has had much experience with them. Are there any parts that don't hold up well and I should have on the shelf? Anything I should watch out for? Thanks.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I have one Erskine and two Bobcat blowers... They all hold up good with no real problems. Depending on the amount of use, the cutting edge (standard wear item) and then the shoots seem to break off. I've re-welded two of mine back together. We think the constant pressure and the continual turning of the shoot causes the wear. Nothing major, just some thin metal and a welder. In the field we bring a basic wrench to tighten the chain slack between the motor and shoot, seems to loosen every so often. 
Good luck. 
What will you be running this on?


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

blowerman;893160 said:


> I have one Erskine and two Bobcat blowers... They all hold up good with no real problems. Depending on the amount of use, the cutting edge (standard wear item) and then the shoots seem to break off. I've re-welded two of mine back together. We think the constant pressure and the continual turning of the shoot causes the wear. Nothing major, just some thin metal and a welder. In the field we bring a basic wrench to tighten the chain slack between the motor and shoot, seems to loosen every so often.
> Good luck.
> What will you be running this on?


It's going on a NH LX985. We will be using it mostly for blowing piles of snow off of our parking garage roof. I'm worried it won't hold up to the beating it is sure to see. Thanks for the input.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've beefed ours up with a few gussets (?) and custom shoes, haven't had a problem yet. They hold up better than you'd think. Don't use it as a bucket.


----------

